# Prayer needed for my Mom.



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

My Mom is having circulation problems with her legs and the Doc wants to amputate on of her leg below the knee. She is not ready to give up on her leg and has been asking for prayer and help our Christian family.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Heavenly Father, hear the prayers of your children. We pray you to restore circulation in this woman's leg. We pray for a solution to the problem and for health. In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Our family will keep your mom in our prayers


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for your mom,you and the family
GOD BLESS


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, Lord,

Please be with this woman to increase blood circulation throughout her body. Help her do everything in her own power that may have been recommended by her doctors. If there is a blockage of any kind, I pray that you will remove it and enable her heart to pump wholesome, lifegiving blood to all parts. The life is in the blood, let it flow freely.

Let her praise your name and give thanks in all situations, for you are in control. Nothing takes you by surprise, and you know just when we'll humble ourselves, seek your face, and pray.

Flood her home with the abundant joy of Jesus, for he knows our pain and identifies with us in our weaknesses.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Your Mom has my prayers. CF?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for your Mom and family.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the prayers, I will keep you posted on my Mom's condition.
May God bless you all.


----------



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

*Thanks again for your prayers.*

My Mom went home from the Hospital on Friday. She is so happy to be home. May God Bless all of you.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I am praying for her!!!!


----------

